# would reallly appreciate your input!!



## Jakdeakin (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello to you all
My name is Jak and I am not currently in Spain but my wife and I are strongly considering moving our family to Spain. The reason for my post is simple, I need to know what I am to do about work.
I am a chemical dosing engineer and have been installing and maintain dosing systems on swimming pools for many years and this is something I would like to carry on, especially given the amount of pools in Spain. there in lies my problem, as there are so many pools in Spain I am assuming there is also a large number companies offering a similar service. I would initially target expats as customers as there would be the added bonus of no language barrier (until I learnt the lingo) and a common understanding of work to be carried out would be easier to grasp. so my question is this......To all expats that do have a pool, who maintains the pool? would you consider an automated dosing system if not already installed and would you rather deal with a British engineer? 
any feed back would be much appreciated 
Regards
Jak Deakin


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, many of us clean our own pools as it isn't really very difficult to do. But, many people either can't be bothered or simply hate the work so employ folk to clean for them. One of the issues here, which doesn't happen in UK, is that the chemicals used have another chemical involved to help regulate the usage of chlorine. This is called stabiliser. The problem here is that every time you use chlorine tablets you also introduce stabiliser. Many of the chemicals introduced simply disappear through evaporation etc but the stabiliser doesn't. It only goes through cleaning to waste, a bit of evaporation and draining the pool. If the stabiliser reaches a saturation point then no amount of added chorine will do any good and algae will build up and the pool will become unstable. The only recourse is to drain perhaps half of the pool and refill with water which has no stabiliser in it. So, assuming you are aware of this problem, you may well find yourself work in this area since very few pool cleaning 'engineers' are aware of this issue in Spain.


----------



## Jakdeakin (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you for you response, I'm aware of this stabiliser it's a chemical called cya iron acid that is present in certain forms of chlorine sanitation, it is not a necessity to add stabilised chlorine, a non stabilised form can be used (sodium/calcium hypochlorite) then the cyanuroc acid can be added separately only when required, usually once or twice a year. I would be hoping to install automated dosing systems and gain work through the servicing of this equipment so the cleaning and general maintenance would be a byproduct of this service! 
Thanks again for the response, it's much appreciated


----------



## Jakdeakin (Jan 28, 2016)

*stupid auto correct!*

the stabiliser in question is called cyanuric acid, the auto correct on my phone didn't recognise it!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't have a pool know nothing about pools, but you seem to know what you are talking about, so I wish you well and good luck with your venture.


----------



## Jakdeakin (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you Hepa, much appreciated


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I maintain my own pool but if I needed outside help I would go to a local Spanish company of which there are very many round here.
All the British immgrants I know use local tradespeople for any work they need doing.


----------



## Jakdeakin (Jan 28, 2016)

Do many people have automatic dosing systems? If not do you think this would be something of interest? They do exactly what they say on the tin, they automate the dosing process and maintain the desired chemical balance with little or no input from the end client.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

In my experience, only salt water pools have automatic dosing of acid to keep the Ph down. The kit to test the chlorine level is around 5€ and is very simple to do. 

Only when there are problems do people ask for help - normally neighbours first to avoid cost. If you take a water sample to a pool shop, they will tell you what is wrong and supply whatever is necessary. 

In the case of too much cyanuric acid I was told the water was DEAD !!! 

Davexf


----------



## Jakdeakin (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Davexf
This is good news to me I suppose as there are many alternatives to salt chlorination. People may want to change.
With regards to your water being 'dead' I've never heard it called that before, made me laugh! But for want of a better phrase it's more or less true! There's not alot you can do other than dilution when dealing with high cyanuric acid levels!


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

We are currently renting a house with a pool and look after it ourselves. When there is a problem, the landlord usually comes over and fixes it. But it's a bit of a pain, so if we had our own house we would certainly consider having an automatic dosing system installed and, given our so-so Spanish, would give preference to an English-speaker.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My best advice to you would be not to make plans on responses you get from this Forum.
A quick look through our local English language weeklies brings up dozens of pool maintenance companies.
You need to check out the competition for yourself.
Bear in mind that setting up in business in Spain can be complicated and that as a self- employed person you will be required to pay a monthly autonomo fee of around €240 regardless of earnings.
Until you pay into the system you will not be entitled to health care as benefits are contribution based, not residence based as in the UK.


----------

